# Tesla Referral Program for Feb-Apr 2018 NEW SEMI RACE entries for newsletter signup



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

In the past, the Tesla referral program gave the purchaser of a New S or X free lifetime supercharging and $1000 off. Then the most recent program only gave free lifetime supercharging with no discount towards the vehicle and expired yesterday. I was curious what was coming next since it looked like they were dialing the benefit down and maybe the next referral program would have only been a limited number of years of supercharging?

Thankfully, the new program maintains free lifetime supercharging and they add a $500 service or accessory credit for the buyer. The catch is that only the first referral for every owner will get the $500 credit. Other referrals will only get the free supercharging but not the credit. This may actually spread out referrals so that buyers will seek out owners that have not given away a referral yet so they can get the $500 credit which is like getting a free HPWC. This may also make it harder for owners to rack up higher levels of referrals because buyers will try to find new referral codes. PS - If anyone buying or leasing a new S/X wants to use my referral code, feel free to PM me. I don't have any referrals for this period yet! 

If anyone is interested in the what the referrer will get, I've attached the details below. *The new thing now is that one random winner every week will get to race the Tesla Semi around their test track and those with the fastest times will get unannounced "prizes". Entries for this seems to be based on number of sign-ups to the Tesla newsletter using the referral code and BOTH THE REFERRER AND THE PERSON SIGNING UP appears to get an entry. Unclear if S/X purchases also gives you an entry to race the Semi. Again, feel free to PM me if you want/need a code.*

*Tesla Referral Program:*

Tesla customers can give friends exclusive benefits on Model S, Model X and solar panels with their personal referral code.

*Model S and Model X: Free Unlimited Supercharging*
Owners can give five friends free, unlimited Supercharging with the purchase of a new Model S or Model X. In addition to unlimited Supercharging, the first friend each owner refers between February 1 and April 30 will also receive a $500 credit toward service or accessories.

As a thank you, participating owners will be eligible to receive referral awards.

*1 to 2 Qualifying Referrals*:
Owners can choose either of the options below for each of their first and second referrals.

Signature Black Wall Connector
This matte black Wall Connector is exclusive to the Referral Program and includes an etch of Elon's signature. This award will start shipping in March.
Signature Black Wall Connector
This matte black Wall Connector is exclusive to the Referral Program and includes an etch of Elon's signature. This award will start shipping in March.
Founders Series Tesla Model S for Kids
Share the Tesla experience with your kids, with this miniature drivable electric Model S - including working headlights, a sound system, and a charge port, just like yours.
*3 Qualifying Referrals*:
Owners can choose either of the options below for their third referral.

21" Arachnid Wheels for Model S or 22" Forged Turbine Wheels for Model X
Enhance the performance of your Tesla with these exclusive forged-aluminum wheels.
21" Arachnid Wheels for Model S or 22" Forged Turbine Wheels for Model X
Enhance the performance of your Tesla with these exclusive forged-aluminum wheels.
One Week with Model S or Model X
Experience a new Model S or Model X for one week-at home or on the road. If you do not use this award, this exclusive test drive may be given to a friend.
*4 Qualifying Referrals*:
Founders Series Powerwall 2
Store energy for future use and provide backup power with this red, limited-production Powerwall 2 home battery. This edition is not available to the public and will become available for installation starting Fall 2017.

*5 Qualifying Referrals*:

Tesla Unveiling Invitation
Experience our next official unveiling event. Owners who reach five referral orders will be invited to our next unveiling event. Your VIP invitation will be valid for you and one guest.
Early Access Token for Solar Roof
Be one of the first to get Solar Roof with this early-access token for priority scheduling of a Solar Roof installation. If you do not use this award, the token may be given to a friend.
*Race an Electric Semi Truck*
One winner each week will get to race a giant electric semi truck around our test track. There will be additional prizes and trophies for the best track times. Each friend who signs up for our newsletter through your referral link gets each of you an entry. Owners can track their entries and the leaderboard in the Tesla App.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

So not having any idea of how this actually works because if you just go to sign up for Tesla's newsletter on their website, you don't get prompted for a referral code and you don't get an entry for the semi race.

So I entered my referral code address and I get this page automatically:









Then I entered my own email address and I get this message. Voila! I think I just gave myself 2 entries to race the semi. One for referring and one for signing up (which I think I was already signed up anyway)









Then you close the window and the buyer can get the extra $500 for buying an S or X plus free lifetime charging or an extra 5 year warranty for a solar product. Presumably after one person gets the $500, that bonus will disappear from the page sot the buyer only gets the charging.


----------

